# F550 Worth what?



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

I have a F550 that I was thinking of possibly selling. Whats a good asking price for it.
Details
03 F550 7.3l 2wd
Has brand new injectors, glow plugs, and up tubes and batteries
Runs flawless
92000 miles
Central hydraulics for dump, plow, tailgate spreader.
Ultramount 9ft plow
Swenson undertailgate spreader
no rust< except dump bed.
New paint job.
Automatic
Everything on the truck works
No leaks, except for a small drip every once in a while from motor.
Tires are 90% new
Also has hide away strobes


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

15k up to 17k


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice looking truck !


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Can you get more pics for me that is the truck that I am looking for. Email is [email protected]


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

I'll take it off your hands for $12K. lol

Nice truck, let me\us know if you decide to sell it.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

Agreed with deice. I'm think the lower side of the scale. 2wd and an engine drip.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments! I am seriously considering selling it now!


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

its worth what ever someone is willing to pay for it, 

hows the oil pan, oil cooler, timing cover valve covers and rad support look?


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

mustangman02232;1388095 said:


> its worth what ever someone is willing to pay for it,
> 
> hows the oil pan, oil cooler, timing cover valve covers and rad support look?


Oil pan has been patched, everything else is great.


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

Just for comparison, i bought a 2000 F450 with 125k, 2wd, 12' dump bed, 8' meyer plow, 7.3L diesel for $10,600. 

I thought I paid a little much for it considering after i bought it i found out it needed a new dump hinge ($800), a new alternator and batteries (around $475), and it only came with half the plow wiring... 

Yours looks to be in great shape and i wish i stumbled upon your truck a few months ago, I have a question, is your truck an old brickman truck?


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

For comp, sold my 2004 F550 crew dump 6.0 auto with 45k mi (no plow) for $13k after over a month of marketing.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Its worth the exact same as my 99 250 XLT 4x4. You should probably just trade me even up


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

littlenick;1389180 said:


> Just for comparison, i bought a 2000 F450 with 125k, 2wd, 12' dump bed, 8' meyer plow, 7.3L diesel for $10,600.
> 
> I thought I paid a little much for it considering after i bought it i found out it needed a new dump hinge ($800), a new alternator and batteries (around $475), and it only came with half the plow wiring...
> 
> Yours looks to be in great shape and i wish i stumbled upon your truck a few months ago, I have a question, is your truck an old brickman truck?


Yes it is! Good eye! 
Injectors went bad and they parked it for 2 years. A "little" $ and elbow grease, she is a beautiful girl again.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

got-h2o;1389473 said:


> Its worth the exact same as my 99 250 XLT 4x4. You should probably just trade me even up


Sounds like a great deal! :laughing: Sorry, my two F250 quota has already been filled!:laughing:


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Since the 6.0l has a bad rep, is it worth me buying a 04 or 05 f550 with blown head gaskets to fix up? Is there value roughly the same as a 03 7.3l. I am debating about flipping trucks during the winter. Good Idea? I can get my hands on many trucks from Brickman.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Dumps seem to fetch pretty good money, add to that all the goodies you've got, central hydros for example are big money new. A highly desirable engine with under 100k miles, she should fetch decent money for you. That truck here on craigslist would be listed for $20k+.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Drottlawn;1390460 said:


> Since the 6.0l has a bad rep, is it worth me buying a 04 or 05 f550 with blown head gaskets to fix up? Is there value roughly the same as a 03 7.3l. I am debating about flipping trucks during the winter. Good Idea? I can get my hands on many trucks from Brickman.


You'd be a fool to do this.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

dfd9;1390866 said:


> You'd be a fool to do this.


Why? Because of the 6.0l?


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

I almost bought a 2004 6.0L from brickman, it had 81k and some change on it and when i was test driving it the turbo blew... It went from a $10250 price tag quickly to a $8750 price tag. It had central hydros, dump bed with tool boxes, and came with a plow. I still passed on the truck, not worth it at all with that engine.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I wouldn't take a 6.0 even if I got it for free!!


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

Drottlawn;1390460 said:


> Since the 6.0l has a bad rep, is it worth me buying a 04 or 05 f550 with blown head gaskets to fix up? Is there value roughly the same as a 03 7.3l. I am debating about flipping trucks during the winter. Good Idea? I can get my hands on many trucks from Brickman.


few people i know have done this, if you follow the right things to a 6.0 they will be very reliable and they have more power and do better on fuel then the 7.3. i like the 6.0s specifically because people are allways bad mouthing them that their cousins, sisters boyfriends, father had one that had issues. they drive the value down, so you get a newer lower milage truck for the same as an older, rotted, high milage truck. however if you look at a truck that has multipule issues, chances are it was neglected in maintence so you better get a VERY good deal on it


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Drottlawn;1391292 said:


> Why? Because of the 6.0l?


Absolutely.



mustangman02232;1391995 said:


> few people i know have done this, if you follow the right things to a 6.0 they will be very reliable and they have more power and do better on fuel then the 7.3. i like the 6.0s specifically because people are allways bad mouthing them that their cousins, sisters boyfriends, father had one that had issues. they drive the value down, so you get a newer lower milage truck for the same as an older, rotted, high milage truck. however if you look at a truck that has multipule issues, chances are it was neglected in maintence so you better get a VERY good deal on it


Yup, my brother's uncle's cousin's sister's stepwife's aunt had another one breakdown Saturday morning.

MY EMPLOYEE in MY 6.0 (just to clarify, this is MY TRUCK, owned by MY COMPANY) had it die on him while salting Saturday. $315 tow bill. Was running fine, lost power and died. I'm guessing HPOP something or other as there is no smoke when cranking.

Once again mustangman, these trucks are anything but reliable. And if a business owner has to jump through hoops backwards while dodging burning balls wearing a kerosene suit (as in maintain these things perfectly as you allege) they are not reliable. They are not cheap to maintain or operate. They are not something that can be depended on when MY name and MY reputation as someone who promised my customers that a service will be provided because these flaming POS engines break down for any or no reason.

Tell me, how exactly is maintenance going to prevent an injector from breaking and causing the loss of HPOP?

How exactly is maintenance going to prevent the STC fitting from taking a crap and losing HPOP?

How exactly is maintenance going to prevent a fuel pump from taking a crap with 56K on the odometer?

2 starters from just crapping out?

Why should I have to spend several thousand dollars on each engine to make them more reliable? That in and of itself tells you that this engine is a flaming POS. I've gone through this with you before and you contradict yourself. My lower MPG in my 7.3s is more than made up for by not spending a bazillion dollars babying these POS engines. With EGR deletes and this filter and that filter and cleaning this turbo and that EGR valve and checking my batteries and alternators are 100% 100% of the time so my FICM doesn't crap out for no reason on a year old truck with batteries and alternator that had no problem.

I have 3 of these trucks. I don't think I should have to do any of the crap you tell people they have to do to make these trucks "bulletproof". Because I don't have to spend this kind of money on my 7.3s. Or my Cummins or Cat or any other engine that I or my father or my great grandfather have had since this company was started 79 years ago. Or to any of my mowers. Or to my JCB, Bobcats, Kubotas, John Deeres or any other piece of equipment that I or my father have owned. These engines are crap no matter what you do to them. There is no way around this fact.

BTW, mustangman, if you haven't figured it out, this is based on personal experience of my 3 6.0s. No one else's.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

How I love the 6.0, let me count the ways...

1. EGR cooler failures
2. Fuel Injector Control Module failures
3. FICM Harness Failures
4. Fuel Tank delamination
5. Blown Turbos
6. Fuel tank rusting

Shall I continue?

An yes, I own almost 30 trucks with 6.0ls in them. So leave my cousin's uncle's sister out of this.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

EdNewman;1393333 said:


> How I love the 6.0, let me count the ways...
> 
> 1. EGR cooler failures
> 2. Fuel Injector Control Module failures
> ...


Come on Ed, for the low price of $1000-10,000 per truck, these things can be made bulletproof.

Call from the shop on mine, no HPOP, 4 bad injectors and something up with the ICP.

I'm going to guess another $2500 down the drain on this wonderful, reliable engine. That's about 20% of what I just paid for '99 with a truly reliable engine.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

dfd9;1393657 said:


> Come on Ed, for the low price of $1000-10,000 per truck, these things can be made bulletproof.
> 
> Call from the shop on mine, no HPOP, 4 bad injectors and something up with the ICP.
> 
> I'm going to guess another $2500 down the drain on this wonderful, reliable engine. That's about 20% of what I just paid for '99 with a truly reliable engine.


Just curious, what years are your 6.0ls?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Drottlawn;1393767 said:


> Just curious, what years are your 6.0ls?


One '04 and 2 '05s.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

dfd9;1393847 said:


> One '04 and 2 '05s.


In defense of the 6.0l, I have heard the earliest years of it were really bad, but the later ones are better. Not saying they are good by any means, but alittle more reliable. One example is larger oil lines to the turbo on the newer ones. My uncle has a early one and my brother has a later one. Both have had problems. Uncle's blew the turbo, brothers blew the head gaskets. While my mechanic was working on my 7.3l, I asked him about the 6.0l and he said it could be a better motor than the 7.3l with about 4000 in upgrades. I can get the brickman truck for very very cheap, that is why I am debating about it. I clearly understand what you feel about them, but I have to remember the good points about them too. I got some thinking to do!:salute:


----------

